# Metel Mesh Piranha Net



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I am currently trying to design a net that a piranha could not bite through. I am curious if other piranha owners would be interested in something like that.

I have considered the fact that the metal could irritate/damage a piranha's scales and/or slime coating and I am taking that into account for the design.

Any questions/comments/advice or *anything* is welcomed...


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Let me know what you come up with. I need a BIG one


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

lol I'm not quite a fan of this. Its a really cool idea but I dunno, thinkin itd be kinda heavy and even slower in the water then a regular net. If you do build one congratulations, don't get me wrong its a really cool idea but I'd rather use a normal one.







Goodluck.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

very small links of stainless steel, should be slick and very tightly woven so it is smooth as possible. go for it


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

if your answer is 'no' could u please give a reason why would not be interested in a net like that??

thanks


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I voted no and gave my reason up thurr ^


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Mr.P said:


> I voted no and gave my reason up thurr ^


 you wouldn't use one because it would be slower than an actual cloth net?

or you would just rather use a cloth net?

the net that *I* made is as porous as a regular net so there is no difference in speed of the net in the water....

if it is just your personal preference then i can't change that, but thanks for your input...that is why i started the thread.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Well I mean, I do like my cloth net, theres really nothing else. Like I said all power to you with your metal net. If it works out really good then hopefully you can make some good money off of it, but I just don't see the same flexibility coming from a metal net as my cloth one. So maybe it is preference, like I said good luck with your net I'd like to see it when its done. Nothing is carved in stone and my mind is easily changed.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

well if you made a fine metal mesh net and had it coated it with a plastic of some kind, that could prevent too much abuse on the fish's scales. but then again, what do i know


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> well if you made a fine metal mesh net and had it coated it with a plastic of some kind, that could prevent too much abuse on the fish's scales. but then again, what do i know


 thats what i was thinking it would be pretty hard on the fish and its slim coat!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I would just use a plastic collander (those kitchen things used 4 pouring pasta into!) under a regular net to move the p w/out getting bit...


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

maybe even cut larger holes in the collander(I think thats what its called) to allow it to move easier thru the water


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would vote "NO". Try rubbing a metal strainer on your arm. See how you scrape off skin tissue? Imagine how a fish's scale is more fragile to being injured compared to our skin, considering the fact that they do flopp around all over the net when caught.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I would be VERY cautiuos concern their skin/slim coat aswell. Thats why I voted no.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I would line it with the standard mesh on top of the metal that way it will help protect the fish


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

what about a rubber coated nylon one?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I would be VERY cautiuos concern their skin/slim coat aswell. Thats why I voted no.


 i am taking into account that the metal could damage the scales/slime coating on the fish...

for the members that voted 'no' because of the drawback of injuring your fish...would the net be a useable option if it would not cause damage??

thanks for all the feedback guys


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 25, 2004)

Make it like old armor used to be made, like ring mail, no sharp edges on a ring so scales won't be damaged. And the net will still be very strong.

I used to work in a butcher shop, and they used ring mail gloves. Impossible to scrape your skin on those, they were extremely smooth feeling on the skin.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Runningmad said:


> well if you made a fine metal mesh net and had it coated it with a plastic of some kind, that could prevent too much abuse on the fish's scales. but then again, what do i know


 couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> Runningmad said:
> 
> 
> > well if you made a fine metal mesh net and had it coated it with a plastic of some kind, that could prevent too much abuse on the fish's scales. but then again, what do i know
> ...


 Same here homie.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

WarMachine said:


> Make it like old armor used to be made, like ring mail, no sharp edges on a ring so scales won't be damaged. And the net will still be very strong.
> 
> I used to work in a butcher shop, and they used ring mail gloves. Impossible to scrape your skin on those, they were extremely smooth feeling on the skin.


 yea, that is a good idea, WarMachine, but after thinking about that for a moment i thought that as the net is lifted out of the water (with the p in it) that the metal would conform to the fish too much and damage the fins...

this idea could actually work, but i wanted to go in a different direction for the design of the net.

thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## poe (Mar 9, 2004)

what about just using a collander????


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

or u should go with a thicker nylon, take a look at the big nets they use for salmon fishing, ive never had a salmon bite through a net heh


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

DuffmanRC said:


> or u should go with a thicker nylon, take a look at the big nets they use for salmon fishing, ive never had a salmon bite through a net heh


 salmon also dont have teeth


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

poe said:


> what about just using a collander????


u could use a bucket if you wanted to, but im trying to come up with a more practical and easier method of 'netting' a piranha without it ruining your net or using a big strainer...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

is the only reason for the voting 'no' because of the fear that the net would damage the fishes scales/slime coating??

the net is not only mad eof metal...the actual metal will *never* come into contact with the fish...does that change anyone's perspective on the net??

i have been too busy in the past 2 days to finish up on the second design of the net.

hopefully i will finish it tomorrow and be able to post up a few pics so i can see what everyone thinks.

thanks


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I bought a net and haven't had a problem with them biting through it. I didn't buy a shitty green one I bought a heavy duty net! I'm also concerned with there slime coating!


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

wouldnt a regular net hurt the slime coating as well?

I dont thin kyou guys understand how soft that metal mesh is. Its realllly smooth and i have worn those butcher gloves before. It wouldnt hurt the fish at all. Its so tightly woven that it isnt going to hurt anything.


----------



## Rednats (Apr 30, 2004)

NO. I appreciate the effort but I still find garbage bags (black is best) far better than anything else I've tried.

A 5 layered bag placed inside a very bare aquarium will catch a shoal of a dozen P's in less than 5 minutes. Just put bags in, startle the fish, they swim inside, haul the bag up and transfer the fish. DONE! Repeat the process of some get left behind. The most number of times I had to repeat the process is 2 times for 8 P's.

What I need instead is a thicker/stronger bag so I don't have to layer it 5x. Stiffen the sides and bottom as well so i don't have to use board to keep the plastic taut.









Most number of bags bitten thru is 3 bags, courtesy of my 8" natts. LOL


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Rednats said:


> NO. I appreciate the effort but I still find garbage bags (black is best) far better than anything else I've tried.


 have you ever tried a net that they could not bite through?? as opposed to combining 5 garbage bags, having a bare tank, and scaring your piranha into a bag...

there are plenty of methods of getting piranha out of a tank...some easier than others. i am trying to come up with something that is easier to do than the method that u just described.

such as simply using a net (like any other fish u wish to catch) that they cannot ruin in one bite.

your method obviously works, but how easy is it to do?? as easy as taking a net and simply catching it?? my guess is no.

im just trying to come up with an easier and more convenient way of moving piranha from tank to tank....


----------



## Rednats (Apr 30, 2004)

JesseD said:


> if your answer is 'no' could u please give a reason why would not be interested in a net like that??
> 
> thanks


 Oh I'm sorry I may have misunderstood your post and have obviously offended you with an honest answer.

Next time you feel like being over sensitive, just ask for a simple yes or no and forget the explanations.

I'm sorry but I really didn't mean to offend you nor ridicule your good intentions by explaining why I voted NO. You asked for an explanation and I just gave mine.

Have a nice day!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Rednats said:


> JesseD said:
> 
> 
> > if your answer is 'no' could u please give a reason why would not be interested in a net like that??
> ...


 i did not mean to come off rude, but i was irritated because i wanted feedback about the actual net. not alternate methods of getting piranha out of a tank....there must by dozens of ways to do this.

if someone voted 'no' then i was expecting a reason such as 'affraid it will injure my fish' or something along those lines. just some type of comment that i could take into consideration when making the net. not an alternate method. giving an alternate method does not help me with the net.

sorry for responding the way i did....thanks for taking the time on this thread


----------



## Rednats (Apr 30, 2004)

JesseD said:


> sorry for responding the way i did....thanks for taking the time on this thread


 No worries Jesse, I understand.:nod:

You were right that I was a bit off topic. Just got too excited I guess. Actually I may have over reacted abit when I wrote that. My appologies to you as well.

Peace!


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

I have these cutting gloves that knifes can't go through, and they're pretty soft. I don't know what they are made of, but I'll find out and get back to you.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

hehehe, you said salmon dont have teeth, i dare ya to stick your hand in its mouth, i mean they have damn teeth on their tounge too lol


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

When you run a plastic net through water, the net floats and trail behind like a cave...

But with a metal net, doesn't it just sink straight down? How are you suppose to catch a fish if there isn't an area for the fish to run into??

just my $0.02.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

DuffmanRC said:


> hehehe, you said salmon dont have teeth, i dare ya to stick your hand in its mouth, i mean they have damn teeth on their tounge too lol


 yea i know that, but they cant really bite a net...know what i mean?

they dont have teeth like a piranha that can take bites outta things.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

accr said:


> When you run a plastic net through water, the net floats and trail behind like a cave...
> 
> But with a metal net, doesn't it just sink straight down? How are you suppose to catch a fish if there isn't an area for the fish to run into??
> 
> just my $0.02.


 its not so flexible that the net sinks and there is no opening for the fish to go into.

the mesh holds its shape...

i lined the 1/4" galvanized mesh with fiberglass screen so that the surface is smooth to the touch.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

got ne pics of the net?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

here are some pics of the actual 'net' part of the metal nets im constructing...

they are 1/4" galvanized aluminum & i line the inside of the net with a screen.

i still havent come up with a handle yet...ill keep everyone posted though.

here are some pics...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

two


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

three


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

four


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

five


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

six...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

seven


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

eight


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

NINER :laugh:


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like it might harm a p if you netted it with that, IMO.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Looks like it might harm a p if you netted it with that, IMO.


 the inside of the net (the part of the net that actually comes into contact with the piranha) is lined with fiberglass screen...it is actually very soft and smooth.

i do not think that it would harm the piranha at all. after I complete the net i will use it to see if there are any problems or if it causes any damage to the fish

ill keep everyone posted on my progress. i plan on doing some work with the net tomorrow so ill have some more info posted then


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Ps would just flop right out and bite ya nose


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

accr said:


> Ps would just flop right out and bite ya nose :laugh:


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

wut about kevlar wrapped in nylon then braided for a net.







i also voted not for the weight and abbrasion reasons


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

First of all that net you made will most definately screw up some scales.
Second of all although the idea is good, metal will harm your water. It may contribute to harding it up, or softing-- I forget. Either way metal isnt the way to go.

In personaly experiance I had only one net bitten thru. The way I do it is I try not to stress out the fish, and I casually scoop up my fish. In the process the p seems to fall asleep in the the net and only starts to wiggle when transfered over to its new place. If that doesnt work then I do a quick transfer as fast as possible to avoid getting wet. 
By typing this, I got an idea for a net myself. I will try to make it.

The other way I have thought of catching p's is via a plastic basket.
Go to your local 99 cent store as they probably sell plastic laundry hampers, etc, and you can also get ideas for overflows and filtration.


----------

